# Quo155's Edgestar 28 Build



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Fellow BOTL! I have just purchased a new *Edgestar 28* bottle thermoelectric wine cooler today and I thought I would journal my purchases and build here as I see several threads devoted to such, and maybe to help someone else that is on the "fence" as I was...prior to making the BIG purchase today!

First of all, I think I got a great deal (there are better deals to be had on such, if you are patient and look for them on your local craigslist)! I searched and found the best deal on eBay, for the *TWR282S* unit. I wanted brand new, as you don't know what was "stored" in a previously "used" cooler. However, you can still find some better deals on Craigslist if you keep looking, that I am not patient for...and I live aways from any major market/metropolis. Anyway, I actually bought my unit for a few pennies less through compactappliance.com...as they will match any competitor's price...including a "business" eBay sale. Also, the advantage for using them is that I live in Texas and it will ship from in state...and seem to have great customer service. I got mine, shipped, including tax (as they charge tax for those living in TX and SC, but adjusted the price to still be less) for $188.36...it was $189.99 on eBay. Here is a stock photo of the unit that I purchased today (which, by the way...is in stock and will be at address in a few days!):










Here is a link to the sale that they are currently having...however, if you find a better price (as I did)...call them and they will match it!

http://www.compactappliance.com/Edg...-Standing-Wine-Cooler/TWR282S,default,pd.html

It shipped out today, as I had ordered it this morning...so they tell me to expect it this week...we will see!

As I make purchases for this build, I will post as much information as possible and more photos...to assist you in your build.

Lastly, I would like to thank *"johnmoss"* for his posts and all of the information that he has provided me thus far...in building my own winedor! Thanks!!! :woohoo:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Since ordering my *Edgestar 28*...I also purchased two (2) *Xikar *Round Calibratable Digital Hygrometer/Thermometers as seen here:



















I was able to snag both of them for a total of $37.98 from eBay, shipped...a deal, so it appears. However, if someone finds a better "deal", please post it for others to see. I chose these as they do carry *Xikar's* lifetime warranty and I have found way more positive "feedback" and reviews than negative. Also, I wanted two as to me, it is important to have one placed near the top and bottom of the unit...just to verify the humidity and temperature is consistent throughout my winedor (or wineador...or coolerdor...or coolerador, however you want to put it...).

I can not wait to receive the *Edgestar*...and other items to begin this build! I will keep you up to date as I research and make decisions based on that research...to try and build the best winedor I can!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I want to add that I chose the "*Edgestar*" mainly for it's price. Johnmoss's really looks nice on his forum...but the price is the real kicker for me. Again, I did a lot of research and have found some negative reviews, but a lot of positive reviews as well. I also wanted a wine cooler that I can easily get drawers and shelves for from *Chasidor Humidors* in the near future. He already has the jig set up for this model, another important reason for choosing this model.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

I chose the same unit from the same website and I think it was $200 shipped, and that was a good deal. So you certainly got a great deal!

However...the website is showing $119 SHIPPED!!!! But it's unavailable. Not like I need a second one anyways, but still...

Anyways, looking forward to see your build and especially pics!

EDIT: Ah, the link is for an open box. But still!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> However...the website is showing $119 SHIPPED!!!! But it's unavailable. Not like I need a second one anyways, but still...
> 
> EDIT: Ah, the link is for an open box. But still!


Yes, that is what drew me to their site...BUT, they have none of those in stock. I was more than fine with an OPEN BOX item...especially for the price...but after calling them, they report to having none in stock nor do they expect have any more at that price...maybe someone will find one for such! Thanks for your input...and I look forward to posting pics as soon as I receive it and begin the mods!

Also, you brought it to my attention that I had the incorrect link in the original post...I have corrected it to the model that I purchased...since they no longer carry the "opened box" *Edgestar*...


----------



## Necrodomis (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm going to follow your purchases. Im really debating on buying a wine cooler to use but cant decide on which, and maybe I will go your route! I have no more room in my cooler =[


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Update!

I just purchased, after MUCH research...the beads for this build. I read every single thread that I could find on what to use...beads...Heartfelt Beads...ConservaGel Beads...and even cat litter. In the end, I purchased a total of 2 lbs (estimated to be about a 1/2 lb more that I "need"...but I think it is best to have much more than "required" as I had read from all of the manufacturers...and the fact that this amount has worked great for many on Puff) of the *ConservaGel Beads* at 65% RH. Why, well not only due to the price (they are 1/2 the price of HeartFelt...but rated the same everywhere...in the end) but also the fact that they are working great for johnmoss in this same unit.

I snagged *four 1/2 lb bags* (as I will place one in each rear corner of the unit, top and bottom) from *www.bargainhumidors.com* for a total of $33.90 + shipping. This is about the same price as one pound of HeartFelt Beads. I can afford the HeartFelt Beads, but again...after all of my research...I landed with ConservaGel and feel that I will be very happy with them...plus, they already come in a white mesh bag that you must purchase separately with the HeartFelt Beads...again, saving me money. I also plan to purchase some Spanish Cedar to build some sort of a box frame to hold the two bags...to be mounted in the top rear corners...for aesthetic reasons and to not take up space on the top shelf.

Here are what the ConservaGel Beads look like:

Thanks for reading...and more to come soon!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Update!

I just purchased some scrap pieces of *Spanish Cedar*. I got a great deal from a guy on eBay...selling scrap pieces from his shop: *See Here!*

I plan to use these to cut and build a wooden frame to house my two ConservaGel bags (as mentioned in the earlier update) and mount to the top rear corners of my Edgestar. This is something I will design once I receive the bags and will built it to where I can pull them out and "rehydrate"....as needed.

I can't wait!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Tommy - thanks for this play-by-play build thread! I'm considering building ine of these in the future, so I'll be following this closely!

You've definitely done your homework. I've got two of those Xikar hygrometers, and they're rock solid. I have a few Heartfelt beads, and bought some ConservaGel when I needed more, and I couldn't be happier.

Are you going to do one of those temperature controllers? Or just gonna play it by ear and see how it goes without one?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Tommy - thanks for this play-by-play build thread! I'm considering building ine of these in the future, so I'll be following this closely!


Thanks!



gahdzila said:


> You've definitely done your homework. I've got two of those Xikar hygrometers, and they're rock solid. I have a few Heartfelt beads, and bought some ConservaGel when I needed more, and I couldn't be happier.


Thats great to hear...and what I got from all of my research on both items. I know that there are some folks out there that go for only HeartFelt Beads...and that's fine. However, I like saving money for additional cigars! I found more negative than positive on cat litter...so I am not taking that chance.



gahdzila said:


> Are you going to do one of those temperature controllers? Or just gonna play it by ear and see how it goes without one?


On the temp. controller...I am going to play it by ear for now. I hope to be able to not have to install one. The cooler temperature does not scare me one bit, as long as they stay above 60F...I will be happy. I think this will keep it around 65F+...which will keep the sticks very happy as the humidity will be perfect...besides, we freeze cigars to ensure they are safe (depending where they come from) and if we are willing to do that...I thought I would check into the cooler "temp zone"...and from all of my research and other opinions...I think they will be perfect. Again, I will keep an eye on this and in the future, if it becomes a problem...then, and at that time...I will look into temp. control.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

quo155 said:


> a box frame to hold the two bags...to be mounted in the top rear corners...for aesthetic reasons and to not take up space on the top shelf.


Not sure if I'm reading you correctly, but are you intending to put all of your beads near the top? If so, I'd suggest re-thinking this strategy. Moist air rises and if your only media is on the top, you will have a well regulated upper quarter and very dry cigars below. You need to put charged media on the very bottom and dry media in the top. The fan will certainly help some, but won't do all the work of forcing moist air to the bottom.



quo155 said:


> On the temp. controller...I am going to play it by ear for now. I hope to be able to not have to install one. The cooler temperature does not scare me one bit, as long as they stay above 60F...I will be happy. I think this will keep it around 65F+...which will keep the sticks very happy as the humidity will be perfect...besides, we freeze cigars to ensure they are safe (depending where they come from) and if we are willing to do that...I thought I would check into the cooler "temp zone"...and from all of my research and other opinions...I think they will be perfect. Again, I will keep an eye on this and in the future, if it becomes a problem...then, and at that time...I will look into temp. control.


The analogue two setting temp control is a singular complaint of many EdgeStar users. Just remember that peltier units are not particularly strong and will only cool to about 11-15* below the ambient room temp, on the coolest setting. Adjusting the controller based on your ambient temp is the trick to success.

Good luck and keep the updates coming :nod:


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Not sure if I'm reading you correctly, but are you intending to put all of your beads near the top? If so, I'd suggest re-thinking this strategy. Moist air rises and if your only media is on the top, you will have a well regulated upper quarter and very dry cigars below. You need to put charged media on the very bottom and dry media in the top. The fan will certainly help some, but won't do all the work of forcing moist air to the bottom.


I thought the same thing when I first set mine up. I found, in practice, though that I had to charge the beads at the top and bottom. The bottom pound was charged to about 60%-70% clear and the top about 50%. Without the top beads being charged I had about a 10% difference between the top and bottom. With the top being lower. I have two fans (one at the top and one at the bottom) that run constantly instead of on a timer. That may have something to do with it. But right now (and for the past month) mines been at 64/65 degrees and 64-66% humidity at the top and bottom. I think I'd try just charging the bottom first as I've heard that's been the trick for some people. If you see the difference I did you can always then charge the top as well.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

johnmoss said:


> I thought the same thing when I first set mine up. I found, in practice, though that I had to charge the beads at the top and bottom. The bottom pound was charged to about 60%-70% clear and the top about 50%. Without the top beads being charged I had about a 10% difference between the top and bottom. With the top being lower. I have two fans (one at the top and one at the bottom) that run constantly instead of on a timer. That may have something to do with it. But right now (and for the past month) mines been at 64/65 degrees and 64-66% humidity at the top and bottom. I think I'd try just charging the bottom first as I've heard that's been the trick for some people. If you see the difference I did you can always then charge the top as well.


Good post, John and it just goes to show there are no absolutes. A lot depends on how often you open it. If it's going to be your only/go-to humidor, not just for mass storage, then yeah, I'd think, since you're opening it everyday, or more, you'd need to charge top and bottom.

A caution on fan placement. If you're running fans mounted on the rear, every time you open the box, the fans are blowing the humidity out. Many mount the fans on the bottom rear (aimed upward), which helps a little. I'd think it best to turn off the fans before opening the box. Otherwise, you send your box into recovery mode every time you open.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Not sure if I'm reading you correctly, but are you intending to put all of your beads near the top? If so, I'd suggest re-thinking this strategy. Moist air rises and if your only media is on the top, you will have a well regulated upper quarter and very dry cigars below. You need to put charged media on the very bottom and dry media in the top. The fan will certainly help some, but won't do all the work of forcing moist air to the bottom.


I am sorry for the confusion! I think that I stated in an earlier post to this thread that I will be putting two 1/2 lb bags near the top, and two 1/2 lb bags at the very bottom. In fact, I am considering installing the two "cedar framed bead holders" right under the top shelf that I will have. If that does not work, then I will move the two bags and frames to the top corner of the unit...but will, for sure...have two bags (1 lb, total) at the bottom of the unit. I will be installing fans as well as they seem to really help in "johnmoss's" set up.

I hope that helps!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> A caution on fan placement. If you're running fans mounted on the rear, every time you open the box, the fans are blowing the humidity out. Many mount the fans on the bottom rear (aimed upward), which helps a little. I'd think it best to turn off the fans before opening the box. Otherwise, you send your box into recovery mode every time you open.


Very good point! I will look much further into how the fans work...and if they do in fact "omit" the humidity as the door is opened. I plan to use this as a daily humidor...so again, a great point. I will also look into installing a small, hidden relay to possibly shut the fans off when the door is opened. I will see what I find out there...and look further into this!

Thanks!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Also, the ambient temperature of where I intend to place this will be at a constant 72F-76F. This is if I put it in the house. However, my "Boar's Nest" (AKA=Man Cave and Smoking Room) is in my garage and is currently not climate controlled...a challenge here in Texas that I will be looking into, in the future as I really want this in my smoking room...but not at the cost of my cigars in storage! 

With that being said, any information that anyone has on how to "try" and ensure a good temperature within the EdgeStar with a fluctuating ambient temp...please let me know...as I am just beginning to look at this issue...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

quo155 said:


> With that being said, any information that anyone has on how to "try" and ensure a good temperature within the EdgeStar with a fluctuating ambient temp...please let me know...as I am just beginning to look at this issue...


The only way to separate the unit from the universe is to use an after-market controller like the Johnson. It will still depend on the ambient temp somewhat, however. You will never get the thing to 65* in an 80* environment.

If you decide on an after-market controller, just put the sensor in the top and turn the unit to the coolest setting. Set the controller at 70* and you'll likely never have to worry about it.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

UPDATE!

Today, I ordered my drawers and shelves from the *Chasidor Store*! I tried, I really tried to convince myself to build my own...as I am a cabinet maker (as a hobby) and have all of the needed tools...but after much research, the time that it would take me to build them (in working hours) is crazy...and I was able to order what I wanted for far less than it would cost me in materials to build...plus, why not support a fellow BOTL! So, if you are on the fence with ordering from Chuck...I would jump down to the side of buying from him. I realize, from MANY posts that it will take him a long time to get me my order...but I am also sure it will be well worth the wait...from what I read as well!

Also, I tried...really hard to order a different setup than what others have (in drawer and shelf configuration) but I ended up ordering two shelves, two single level drawers and three double level drawers. The one thing that I did do, that seems to be different than some others is that I ordered mine with the "gunstock" Oak finish on the fronts. I wanted solid Spanish Cedar, but for the money and the fact that I think it will look awesome...I went with the stained fronts. I also chose the stained/finished fronts as I believe, over time...that the natural oils and such from our hands will begin to "ruin" the appearance of the Spanish Cedar front panels. With the stained fronts, at least I can easily clean them and they will always look good. I also like the fact that Chuck stains all of the external drawer components (other than the front) with the Ebony finish...so the black should really look good. I also went with the sealed drawers, with glass tops...to add to the quality of the overall look...one...and two, I think these will work better for aging as I plan to use them (at least the doubles) for such. I am so excited to get these..........in a few months or so!

On the cost, you really can not beat it! I mean it, I purchase all of the pieces for a mere $181.41! Wow, thats a lot of money when you look at it like that...but considering that I (and others) estimate that the drawers alone (that I ordered) will hold around a total of 330 cigars (90 for each double and 30 for each single)...you can't buy a quality humidor for that price...to hold just 300...remember, I said quality! Quality is something I know I will be getting from this guy...and a decent 300ct. humidor could cost you up to $200!.

Anyway, enough of my science and such for now. Here are some photos of what I will get...as a preview for you...if you are unfamiliar with his work. In some of these, the stained fronts are shown darker than what I ordered. Mine will all be in gunstock. Man, I am excited about these...I think I mentioned that already!

*Here is a sample "assembled" shot of what I will have (with a different set up):*










*Here is a view of the finished that you can get, if you order the stained fronts:*


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

QUESTION!

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to integrate the fans into this build (electronically, as I know where I will put them...but what do I buy)?

Do I need them to be on a timer, or is constant power better?

What brand and size?

What about lighting, I hear that this unit does not have a bright light...any thoughts? (I considered installing LED strips on the door frame...but I am not sure if I want to do that...or can I replace the integrated light with a brighter LED source?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Just get two, three inch computer fans from any electronics store and a plug in the wall timer. You can run the fans off an old cell phone charger. Total investment <$20.

Brand is irrelevant.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Just get two, three inch computer fans from any electronics store and a plug in the wall timer. You can run the fans off an old cell phone charger. Total investment <$20.
> 
> Brand is irrelevant.


Thanks for that bit of info.! I can handle that...the $ and the project. I just really needed to know what size of fan to get...and you answered that.

So, is constant power to the fans fine, that is...running them all the time? I guess that really makes for great circulation!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I put the fans in my coolerdor on a lamp timer...I found that running them constantly generated heat and caused the temperature inside the cooler to rise. That shouldn't be an issue in a wine fridge, though, so the choice is up to you I guess. You can get a cheap lamp timer from walmart for just a few bucks. Mine runs for 15 minutes every hour.

A cell phone charger might not necessarily run a computer fan. Computer fans are designed to run on 12 volts, and some cell phone chargers make less voltage than that. In my past experience with building computers, I found that pretty much any fan would run at 7 volts...less than that and its a crap shoot. Still, you should be able to find a DC charger or power supply for some broken unused item around your house that you can use (I got lucky and found a 12 volt one). If not, you should be able to pick up a universal one at walmart or radio shack. Amperage shouldn't be an issue...even the biggest strongest computer fans draw less than an amp, most of them less than half an amp.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Do case fans generate noticeable noise when they're running or are wine coolers insulated enough that you can't hear them? I know when I installed fans in my entertainment center I could always hear them and it drove me nuts. I eventually swapped them out with Noctua fans which are whisper quiet and do just as good of a job.

...although they were a lot more expensive.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

jimrockford said:


> Do case fans generate noticeable noise when they're running or are wine coolers insulated enough that you can't hear them? I know when I installed fans in my entertainment center I could always hear them and it drove me nuts. I eventually swapped them out with Noctua fans which are whisper quiet and do just as good of a job.
> 
> ...although they were a lot more expensive.


Yep, you can hear them. At first I had two super generic 90mm fans from Frys in mine. After two days I replaced them with two 90mm super generic "quiet" fans from Frys. The "quiet" ones were $1.50 more per fan. Can't hear these at all.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the fan info...I had'nt thought about the noise factor...thanks for sharing! i will be sure to spend a little extra and get quiet fans...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

No update today, but I have received my Edgstar and ordered some fans. I will give you an update early this week as soon as I get some more time!


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

nice setup... and price. i got an 18 ct for close to that from ebay.


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Looking good. I have the Whytner 28 which I think is basicly the same unit and it works well.


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

I am looking forward to doing a build with a 48 VinoTemp thermoelectric.... the one half wine, and the other side wine. Then the wife will be happy as well!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

nanotech said:


> I am looking forward to doing a build with a 48 VinoTemp thermoelectric.... the one half wine, and the other side wine. Then the wife will be happy as well!


Wouldn't that make the whole thing full of wine? I'm sure it will make your wife happy, but what will you do with your cigars?

Not sure you'll like peltier cooling in Elko, NV. It get's hot as shit there and unless you're in a climate controlled house, peltier isn't gonna work. Look into compressor driven wine fridges. A little more money, but WAAAY better than thermo-electric.


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Wouldn't that make the whole thing full of wine? I'm sure it will make your wife happy, but what will you do with your cigars?
> 
> Not sure you'll like peltier cooling in Elko, NV. It get's hot as shit there and unless you're in a climate controlled house, peltier isn't gonna work. Look into compressor driven wine fridges. A little more money, but WAAAY better than thermo-electric.


 LOL whoops! half cigars/half wine..:whip:

Our house stays 68-75 without A/C, and we have central air if we need it. The cool nights here offset the hot days. We're at 5900' elevation.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Sorry folks...I have had the flu...been unable to smoke, and I have not been able to get anything on this project to you. I have done a lot to the unit, so I will get some photos of my build (so far) online soon. Thanks for your patience!!!*


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have no excuse for being so far behind on this forum...but it has been a few crazy busy months! I still do not have my drawers from Chase Humidors...more on that later. However, I have many pics that I need to get uploaded to this forum...look for them soon!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Update 022411*

Ok, still waiting on Chasidor Humidors to send me my drawers and shelves that I ordered on 092210. As soon as they come in...I will be finishing my build and will get some photos on this thread...

Stay tuned...will it be a week...another month...who knows!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Tommy, kudos to you for being patient with your drawers. Many times, I've waited a year for custom, leather holster rigs. I knew I was going to wait going in, but to me, it's part of the price of custom and quality. You wait six, seven months for drawers you'll have and use for a lifetime. Whoopteedoo.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Tommy, kudos to you for being patient with your drawers. Many times, I've waited a year for custom, leather holster rigs. I knew I was going to wait going in, but to me, it's part of the price of custom and quality. You wait six, seven months for drawers you'll have and use for a lifetime. Whoopteedoo.


Yes, good work takes some time! I received my drawers...and it was worth it...matter of fact, Chuck (from Chas...) made it well worth my while. I will expound on that more in the future. Next up soon, some old pics that I never posted of the wineador. hen, i will finally get some pics on here with the completed project.


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't wait.. Looking to build one in the near future! Already got the wife convinced. Step 1- Complete


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

bMay said:


> Can't wait.. Looking to build one in the near future! Already got the wife convinced. Step 1- Complete


Hey, thanks for the post...and with you getting "Step 1" completed...that's awesome as that can be the hardest step!

My pics are on my laptop...which just decided to go out (right after the warranty expired a few months ago! lol) but I am trying to get it back up and running so I can get them on here.

However, I will take a few of the final product this week and at the least, get them on here...

Stay tuned...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I found the pics on my work computer too! Now, I can begin to add them.

Keep in mind, I do A LOT of research...and I try to find the best of the best, as well as the best deal...however as you will see in my little _loooong _journey here...I didn't always make the best decision...so I will be sure to share those results as well...

Pics coming TODAY!:attention:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*I will begin with this...

This shot is of the inside of the 28 bottle EdgeStar Wine Cooler. It is thermoelectric, which is the ONLY way you want to go with cigar storage conversions...as a wine cooler with an older style compressor that does too things...sucks out the humidity (1) and causes a severe enough vibration that could cause a little damage to your sticks (2). *










*Anyway, in this shot...I was beginning my first mistake: thinking I could just pull the voltage needed to run my fans (more on the fans later) from what was pushed to the factory lighting at the top of the unit. So here, I have removed the light cover (which covers 3 LED's) and spliced two new wires to the existing wires, thus keeping the lights working AND the fans, powered by the switch seen in the top right of the unit. I will say that it worked great for months...but one day I hit the cover with a cigar box, knocking the cover off and it messed up the circuit board...so no lights and no fans anymore! This will be corrected and I will comment on this later. So, I do not recommend doing this...nor would I try to modify the light at all. I will be adding more lights to the unit anyway...but I wish I had never jacked with this area!

Also, notice the white electrical tape (I used white as I was out of black, has since then been replaced with black) under the cooling fan and at the bottom of the drip tray. While I was running the unit under "testing" mode, I noticed that the small lip created by EdgeStar to catch the condensation did not do the job well enough. Some people reuse this water for humidity, I didn't go for that as I want more control over the humidity...it's just my opinion. What was happening was that the water would fall down the uncovered chute and would splash out onto anything in the cooler...not good for me as I don't like to smoke wet cigars! So, I used electrical tape to stop that all together. in fact, I have now taped up that entire chute to keep any and all water going down the chute...and out of the little hole at the bottom that dumps into the provided condensation bin on the back of the unit. FYI, thus far (and keep in mind that I live in East Texas, where our humidity can range anywhere from 60%-100%+!) I have not had the rear condensation tray overflow as the water is exposed to the exterior and will evaporate rapidly. I am trying to do all of this as neatly as possible, but I chose electrical tape as it will be in a cool environment, so it will not shrink and it seals against water very well...as that is what it is intended for...keeping water out of electrical connections. After the year that it's been since I first applied the black tape, it is still holding up very well...you never really see it as it is covered up by all the goodies within and lastly...it's cost effective!

This pic shows you what the bottom of the condensation chute looks like. Some folks on Puff plug those holes. I chose not to so I can allow the condensation to escape out of the back. I have not had any issues with loss of humidity or temperature to date. I think this part is like politics...good and bad either way you go!*


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Next up...let's "turn" this around and talk about fans for a minute! :wacko:

After reading may threads here on Puff, I saw the need for fans to be incorporated into my build. When you get to a 28+ bottle wine cooler conversion, you need to circulate air within to keep the humidity even throughout this thing.

After doing MUCH research, I decided on the GentleTyphoon D0925C fans. I know...I know, to some, a fan is a fan! But, I wanted one that was in my budget first of all, and then one that was quiet as many fans can be very noisy, one that caused no vibration, and one that moved more air than most anything on the market. So, long story short, I highly recommend these fans. You will want two, I placed one in opposite corners for my initial build (while waiting the months it would take to get my drawers in). *



















*Below, I have temporarily mounted one to the top, rear, left corner of the top shelf...fan blowing down (using zip ties).*










*Below you can see where I temp. mounted the other fan in the bottom, front, right corner of the bottom shelf...fan blowing up (using zip ties).*










*Be sure to read my earlier posts about more specifics on the fans and other items within the build. This is also a good plan for a permanent solution, if you intend on using the wine racks only. As mentioned, all of this was temporary as I was awaiting my custom built drawers from Chuck at Chasidor Humidors.*


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Below is a shot of the interior with the fans temp. mounted and the four (1/2lb ea. = 2lbs) bags of beads placed to help control the humidity. You can see exactly which beads I ordered on one of my previous posts at the beginning. After about 9+ months, I still recommend the ConservaGel Beads!*


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*This is what my EdgeStar 28 looked like after I installed the fans, beads, wine racks (for cigar shelves) and placed some "goods" in there to season the wineador and prep it for holding the rest of my stash...of what I could fit in there! I took this pic 092710...see, it took me how long to get these posted...?*


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Below are some "test" cigars that I had in the wineador for a few days to help season it as well as help stabilize the inside. -Just for fun! 

(BTW, this is a Spanish Cedar rack that came out of one of my 100ct. humidors. You can purchase these exact racks at various retailers online fairly cheap...if you are on a tight budget. Just use the included wine racks and lay the cedar trays on top.)

The "alone" board is a plank of Spanish Cedar that I had purchased in a bulk lot of Spanish Ceder planks on eBay. I use these for seasoning and will be creating some cedar boxes to house my beads at some point in the future.*


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Another "just for fun" shot of my "seasoning" stash for the build...more inexpensive cigars and cedar blocks.*


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*After a few days of seasoning, I began to fill my wineador with my other cigars. My wineador would go on to sit like this for nearly six more months before I received my custom built drawers and shelves. Here are some photos of that time (with the fans temp. installed & working, light still working, using the wine racks, whatever cedar planks I could fine, my two hygrometers [the humidity had dropped a few percentages as I had the door open for awhile], and the beads.)*


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*At last, I was able to close the door...with most of cigars inside, humidity could be regulated, temp set right, and the best part about this wineador...to me, is that you can look within without opening the door. That helps reduce humidity loss and well, it looks nice too!

So, like I stated earlier, this what the unit looked like for the next six months while I continued to wait for my drawers and shelves.

Next up, within the next few days...I will post some pics of the installed drawers and shelves. Let's just say this...it was well worth the wait and Chuck with Chasidor Humidors made it well worth my time.*










_*NOTES on this pic...*_

*Notice that I have removed the "EdgeStar" logo that was at the top of this unit (as seen in previous photos). Since this is a "wineador", I decided to remove the logo as I didn't care for it...oh, it's a fine logo and all...I just didn't want it on mine! This was very easy to do, as it was just a bubble sticker. I was able to carefully remove it without causing any damage to the front door and I even reattached it to the rear of my unit...not sure why...probably because I don't throw things away often enough!*

*Last but not least...do you notice the little magnet stuck to my gun safe...with a man on it? (To the left of the wineador)...well, I had intended to crop this photo...simply to cut out some of my personal stuff...but that man there is the reason that I am on Puff to begin with. His name was Charley Adams...and yes, he's a member of Puff and had become a great friend and brother of mine over the past 18+ months. I had met him on cigarworld.com and as with just about anyone else that has met him...he instantly became your friend. However, my friend passed away in January of this year. So, in short, I decided to leave him in the pic...as I would not be where I am (in the cigar hobby) had it not been for Charley Adams! [AKA; CHAONE] Who knows, maybe you chatted with him here on Puff and never knew him...RIP Charley!*


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

:attention: *More pics coming soon!!!*


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Please take a moment and read this thread on Chaisdor: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/294977-chuck-chasidor.html

I will get more pics up ASAP...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

OK, after reading another thread about these...I remembered that I needed to get some more pics up. I go to take the photos and the camera dies after the first two! So, I have included them here...the camera battery is charging and then I will take many more shots.

This is how my EdgeStar currently sits. It is being used as my nightstand in the MBR as we just moved to our new home. I would NOT recommend anyone setting their unit on the floor, at least on carpet. The door drags on the carpet and this is why I will be putting this onto it's drawer base soon...hopefully today!



















More info and pics later...


----------



## Mahoney86 (Jan 18, 2011)

looks great


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Alright, I moved my wineador this afternoon...to get it up off the floor and to be able to take some better pictures.

Here is another shot of the exterior (due to the location with lighting, it does not show well).










Here is a shot of the interior, with the door open; I had Chuck with *Chasidor* build my drawers, as noted below.










Top shelf (shelf 1), left; to see the quality of Chuck's work. These are Spanish Cedar shelves.










Top shelf (shelf 1), right.










Next shelf (shelf 2); note 1/2lb of *ConservaGel Beads* in blue bag on left, provided for free from Bargain Humidors. There is also another 1/2lb or right, not seen in photo.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Top drawer (drawer 1), single; I had Chuck build with stained fronts and solid Spanish Interior, solid bottom and glass top. This helps each drawer act as it's own humidity drawer, so I could have them at different levels if ever needed. The bad part about this though is airflow is poor...not an issue for me, but could be for others.










Drawer 2, single










Drawer 3, called a double as it takes up two slots in the wineador...but holds three levels of sticks (depending on their size)










Drawer 4, called a double as it takes up two slots in the wineador...but holds three levels of sticks (depending on their size)










Drawer 5, called a double as it takes up two slots in the wineador...but holds three levels of sticks (depending on their size)










Bottom of winador (w/ drawer 5 removed), to show a total of 1lb of beads


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing them pics Tommy! :thumb:

I'm ordering the EdgeStar 28 next week!....
Your pics were the clincher for the drawer set-up I'll be ordering also! :woohoo: 3 Doubles. 1 single, and 2 shelves,_ as I would like room for a few bottles of wine._ :wink:

Then when the time comes to replace the bottles!...It looks like there's enough room for another double....*or 2! * :thumb: :ss


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

68 Lotus said:


> Thanks for sharing them pics Tommy! :thumb:
> 
> I'm ordering the EdgeStar 28 next week!....
> Your pics were the clincher for the drawer set-up I'll be ordering also! :woohoo: 3 Doubles. 1 single, and 2 shelves,_ as I would like room for a few bottles of wine._ :wink:
> ...


Awesome for you...I love my EdgeStar!

I'll be waiting to see photos of your set up when completed...or even in process... hoto:

Thanks!!! 8)


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey Tommy.... I saw when you first started before the shelves and drawers you ran a couple fans in the cooler, I dont see them anymore.

Did you find out you didn't need them or something?

I am looking to get this same cooler and get my drawers etc. from Forest in the near future and have been watching your posts for a while now and just happened to notice the fans gone in the newer pics.

Thanks for the info and thanks for such awesome detailed and picture oriented threads.

Your a true BOTL and you have helped me a lot already.

Thanks again.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

falconman515 said:


> Hey Tommy.... I saw when you first started before the shelves and drawers you ran a couple fans in the cooler, I dont see them anymore.
> 
> D fid you find out you didn't need them or something?
> 
> ...


Hey Chris, thank you for your kind words!

You brought up a good point...that I hoped no one noticed! LOL

You are correct...no fans, currently! I have not installed them back into the unit yet...and I need them back in there. I have not made the time to get them back in, but will soon. I feel the fans are a must have as there is no movement with humidity without. Some folks don't use them, I believe this is a mistake...however most do. Now, especially with my "closed" drawers...I need the humidity moved about.

I will get them in there and get some pics posted ASAP.

Thanks again for your kind words...I look forward to seeing yours...


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Yours doesn't hold a constant RH from top to bottom? I have got mine to hold a steady RH from top to bottom with less than 1% diff. I have 3 hygrometers at diff levels to measure it. I am running a good amount of KL but it works well. I never saw a need for the fans personally. Your wineador looks sick man great job on the build. I don't think that a compressor model would ever vibrate enough to damage sticks in any way.....


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

dr.dirty said:


> Yours doesn't hold a constant RH from top to bottom? I have got mine to hold a steady RH from top to bottom with less than 1% diff. I have 3 hygrometers at diff levels to measure it. I am running a good amount of KL but it works well. I never saw a need for the fans personally. Your wineador looks sick man great job on the build. I don't think that a compressor model would ever vibrate enough to damage sticks in any way.....


Yes, mine does not hold a constant RH from top to bottom...as I believe it is because of the large drawers...blocking airflow from the thermoelectric fan. There is a large gap at the back of the unit, behind the drawers...but I definitely need (and prefer) the fans. Currently, I am running three hygrometers as well and they differ too much...IMHO...however I really need to get a hold of the Brovida Calibration packets and check them.

Thanks for your comments! :rockon:


----------



## Charlie G. (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats on getting the wineador done. It looks like it will and is already serving you well. I hope in the future to build one of my own. And you don't know how much this thread and pix has helped me understand the process.
Good Luck with it and thanks for posting.


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

What an awesome job! Looks amazing. Just read your post about chasidor and Chuck..the quality really speaks for itself. I hope mine will look somewhat like this in the future!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Charlie G. said:


> Congrats on getting the wineador done. It looks like it will and is already serving you well. I hope in the future to build one of my own. And you don't know how much this thread and pix has helped me understand the process.
> Good Luck with it and thanks for posting.


Yes...thank you for our comments. I really enjoy this wineador...I'll add another...some day!



chef-zorba said:


> What an awesome job! Looks amazing. Just read your post about chasidor and Chuck..the quality really speaks for itself. I hope mine will look somewhat like this in the future!


Yes, Chuck needs to get his (as my 5 yr son would say) "tude" _attitude_ together, he's really made a bad _image_ of himself...but in the end, I got what I wanted...awesome craftsmanship with no flaws...and I love them!


----------



## RnJ_Vintage_V (Aug 8, 2011)

Your setup looks very nice sir and I am looking into a similar setup just maybe not as big. I do have a question though, the computer fans you purchased how did you wire those to power them? Since you mentioned doing it to the lighting was not a good long term idea.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

RnJ_Vintage_V said:


> Your setup looks very nice sir and I am looking into a similar setup just maybe not as big. I do have a question though, the computer fans you purchased how did you wire those to power them? Since you mentioned doing it to the lighting was not a good long term idea.


bumpo
getting my edgestar tomorrow and wondering the same thing. Im wondering I even need it because my drawers have slates in them.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Vitulla said:


> bumpo
> getting my edgestar tomorrow and wondering the same thing. Im wondering I even need it because my drawers have slates in them.





RnJ_Vintage_V said:


> Your setup looks very nice sir and I am looking into a similar setup just maybe not as big. I do have a question though, the computer fans you purchased how did you wire those to power them? Since you mentioned doing it to the lighting was not a good long term idea.


Hey guys...I am sorry that I am just now seeing this question!

I have not put the fans in there yet...still been busy with a recent move. However, I must get them in there...and I will be using an old 9v-12v wall wart (power adapter for an old cell phone, or something) and I will simply drill a hole through the back of my unit...run the wires...with a rubber grommet (very important, or use some sort of sealant...so the wires don't become bare) through the unit itself. The sides and rear part of the unit consists of plastic on the inside, Styrofoam, then a thin metal on the outside. I will drill the hole in one of the bottom corners where I know there are no wires.

I hope that helps...let me know if you need anymore help!


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

how did you season the shelves if you don't mind me asking? Did you use Herf N Turf's direction but placing a sponge soaked with distilled water past the 70% and bring it down with the beads or did you do it another way? Before I read his thread, I thought about wiping down all the shelves with distilled water but it seems he didn't do that unless I'm reading wrong or skipped one of his posts.
Thanks

you have no idea how excited i am to put my cigars in order on those shelves


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I did mine different, but per the builder of my drawers suggestions.

For you, or anyone...I would do it as suggested here on puff, with the sponge.

I am excited for you bro!


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks great! Wish i had that stash!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW, very nice setup Tommy! And some great pictures brother, You did a good job on the Edgestar my friend. :tu


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

re-reading the thread, just to make sure i didn't miss anything. let the edgestar air out for 6 hours last night, left the door open. Came him put a big box of baking soda, turned it on and it sat overnight. Just did a wipedown with DW and soap, clean her up, dried her and now put another sponge soaked in DW on a ziploc trying to boost the humidity in there.
Final question as I re-read your thread. Most plug their drain hole, where as you made somewhat of a barrier. Did you change that, or is it still working how you liked it?

Thanks for the help brother!


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

great thread. I was thinking about going this route...but curious what temp you get this thing to stick at and how much variation in RH/temp do you see throughout the cabinet?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey guys, on my phone now...but will answer these tomorrow...ASAP!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

l330n said:


> Looks great! Wish i had that stash!


Thanks! A lot of that stash has been sold off...but there are many more laying around...for some TROOPS!!!



NoShhhSherlock said:


> WOW, very nice setup Tommy! And some great pictures brother, You did a good job on the Edgestar my friend. :tu


Thanks for the kind words brother!



Vitulla said:


> re-reading the thread, just to make sure i didn't miss anything. let the edgestar air out for 6 hours last night, left the door open. Came him put a big box of baking soda, turned it on and it sat overnight. Just did a wipedown with DW and soap, clean her up, dried her and now put another sponge soaked in DW on a ziploc trying to boost the humidity in there.
> Final question as I re-read your thread. Most plug their drain hole, where as you made somewhat of a barrier. Did you change that, or is it still working how you liked it?
> 
> Thanks for the help brother!


My drain hole is still left open, and I prefer it this way. I like the system the EdgeStar has in place for catching the water...and I wanted to ensure that the water never splashed or ended up on my drawers or sticks..thus why I added the "taped barrier" which is still working great and i have yet to have redo it.

There are many opinions on this subject, and I don't think any one way is right or wrong. However, it does not make much sense _to me_, plug the hole (unless you want the water in your unit, in your beads, etc) to create a "sealed" environment...as that is impossible with a thermoelectric cooler. The fan pulls outside air in and if you were to look closely at the rear of the unit, you'd see that the air "chamber" for the fan is completely open to the outside...thus this is how it creates "cooler" air.

I hope that help some. Like I said, no wrong way about it IMHO...but I prefer this way and it has worked great for em so far!



choinga said:


> great thread. I was thinking about going this route...but curious what temp you get this thing to stick at and how much variation in RH/temp do you see throughout the cabinet?


The temperature of a thermoelectric cooler is generally about 10 degrees less than the ambient (outside of unit) temp of the room it is in. My home stays between 72F-76F, so my cooler stays (and this can depend on where you set the thermostat as well) between 60F-66F, perfect for me!

If you install fans in the unit, you can maintain whatever you have your beads "set for"...mine hovers right around 66%.


----------



## jrjones60 (Sep 12, 2011)

The great part about you, falconman, and a couple of others on other forums is that the ones of us that are getting ready to build our own wineadors have a wealth of information to draw from. Between you guys, I have quite a few options on how do things that will definitely work. Also, I have learned what doesn't work or would cause problems. So, in short, the ones of us that getting ready build our own have learned by you and falconman's example....both good and bad. I guess that's why Puff is one of the top 2 cigar forums on the net. 
My thanks to you and falconman for your excellent threads and thanks for taking the time and effort to help your brother (and sisters) of the leaf.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey J.R. from Baytown!...isn't that close to Dayton and Liberty? 

Welcome to Puff...BTW...

Thank you for your kind words, and yes...I was helped by other Puff members for my build, so I just wanted to pass on the lovin'...and help with a few things to do...and not to do!

Enjoy...and be sure and keep us posted on your build!


----------



## jrjones60 (Sep 12, 2011)

Tommy....Yep...just about a half hour away. By the way, if you know anybody in this area that is getting ready to buy a wineador, let me know. I have a brand new Edgestar 28 (still in the box) that I need to get rid of. I was gonna list it on ebay but when I checked shipping costs it was about $90 to ship it. I be setting up my NewAir 18...it has a couple of features that the Edge doesn't have.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

jrjones60 said:


> Tommy....Yep...just about a half hour away. By the way, if you know anybody in this area that is getting ready to buy a wineador, let me know. I have a brand new Edgestar 28 (still in the box) that I need to get rid of. I was gonna list it on ebay but when I checked shipping costs it was about $90 to ship it. I be setting up my NewAir 18...it has a couple of features that the Edge doesn't have.


How much for the EdgeStar?

I have a lot of family that lives in Dayton & Liberty...as well as some family from Baytown...awesome to have you board brother!


----------



## jrjones60 (Sep 12, 2011)

One sixty. I've got it on craigslist for 180. If it's your family or friend it's 160 and I'll throw in a couple of Oust fans, a SC tray, some activated charcoal, and some bead bags....and a partridge in a pear tree...LOL


----------



## jrjones60 (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh....almost forgot.....and some Aqua Gem water beads.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks...I will keep my "ears" open...and let you know...



jrjones60 said:


> One sixty. I've got it on craigslist for 180. If it's your family or friend it's 160 and I'll throw in a couple of Oust fans, a SC tray, some activated charcoal, and some bead bags....and a partridge in a pear tree...LOL


----------

